# TTS Purchased! And at discount.



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Almost forgot to say, after months of looking at videos and pictures (and sharing quite a few here) and a few test drives in several TT models and other brands... I've gone and bought a TTS Roadster.

Fyi I got a discount of 10.5% there and then at the dealership.

Good luck with your ordering and let my tedious waiting begin.

I am not even going into colours - but it does have red leather seats!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Well done with the discount!
In another topic somebody was mentioning that he got a phone call from Audi suggesting £1000 off for being a TT owner LOL.
Out of interest did you spec DSG or 6MT ?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats Sherry, I knew it was only a matter of time


----------



## soundboy10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice, which dealership offered you that?


----------



## joshchouk (May 26, 2015)

Congratulations  I got just about 10% also which is worrying as the TTS has only been out for a few weeks...?


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you getting 10% dealing with the dealer or have you used sites such as carwow etc and then asked dealer to match?


----------



## joshchouk (May 26, 2015)

Dano28 said:


> Are you getting 10% dealing with the dealer or have you used sites such as carwow etc and then asked dealer to match?


The latter 

See my post here which has screenshots of DTD & CarWow:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1011930


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Great thank you!

I remember when I ordered my current TT 2 years ago, I'd never heard of these sites and had to really haggle with the salesman to throw in the £140 interior LED light pack for free (which I probably ended up paying for somewhere) about 45 minutes later and following a conversion with the business manager he reluctantly agreed.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It was Car Wow (which seemed to be the best by far out of the online ones) plus hearsay of ones that had gone for even more of a discount. 3 dealers went to 10pc. Also timing is advantageous. I am afraid that none of the dealers waned the deals publicised. My advice would be to look on car wow and also show them examples of deals that people have discussed and find a dealer you can trust/like enough to have the conversation with.

One question from everyone - can they still do buyers over at the monthly rental costs stage by tweaking the interest costs etc etc...?!

Thanks - yes, was only time !!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Even just browsing online with brokers, you can see that there are some savings to be had.

eg. Coast2coast cars, anything from just over 1.2 to just shy of 1.6k off manufacturer RRP.

http://www.coast2coastcars.co.uk/ca...etrol_F=P&ID=RG4XBDTXX8V00C7&vehicle_type_F=C

_No way_ should you be paying any more than that at a dealer.

Whatever quote you can get from a broker, give your dealer a chance to match it. You are doing them a favour by offering them the chance to secure your business, nothing rude or hard-nosed about it.

Whether or not you choose to buy from them, the dealership will be very happy to carry out warranty work on your car and sell you other related services, so no loss by talking first.


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

I've also had an email from the dealer offering me special deals because I'm a current TT roadster owner. I enquired recently and the trade in value on my roadster is really high.
Mk3 still too expensive.

Colin


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine was basically just under £5k off. Yes, I like gadgets - what of it?! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## soundboy10 (Apr 7, 2012)

£5k, wow. Drive the deal is quoting £3k. Real lily want to know which dealer, pretty please?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Let's put it this way, I approached 3 dealers following a Car Wow quote but did not just wave that at them, I complained about the price hike of the mark 3 and how it is leading me (and others) to look at other options. They were all interested in the feedback and non were too surprised. I think they appreciated the honesty of the conversation. All 3 went higher than the best Car Wow quote. It means I have got pretty much 60% off all the optional extras - and yes, I really do need a rear view camera.

I so don't need a rear view camera.

Anyway, suggest you try the same. They want to do a deal as much as you and the next few days, when monthly targets have to be met, are the best days to do it. Time for a big man talk ting, fam.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

Audi sell more TTs in the uk than anywhere else , but the mk3 TT has not been selling as well as they had hoped , especially at launch when sales were very slow , probably because people percieved them to be overpriced
but there are now definately deals to be had if you are ready to buy


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I got a flyer through the post from my local dealer offering £1500 off a TT.

Not interested in another TT and the wife just swapped her A3 cabriolet for a 1 year old SLK350 at around 60% of the new price.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

£1500 is a joke, it is about £4k overpriced as it is. Get them up to £3k and go "deal ready" with £1k in the bank and your ID and a configuration code etc - and get them to throw in a gadget or two, plus a tank of fuel while at it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

So... After feeling very smug about my 10.5% discount... I've not received a follow up email, letter or call from the dealer since they took the £1k. Was promised a call re build week at weekend - nothing. Today's email - unanswered. Did I dream it?! And if not, who took my cash?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Because it won't be allocated yet....


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Which is fair enough - big a courtesy call instead of a missed one would be preferable and more respectful.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

